

English is Just Easier - msvan
http://blog.martinsvanberg.com/english-is-just-easier/

======
mjn
I think this is increasingly true between Scandinavians as well: conversations
that have both Danes and Swedes in them often end up switching to English,
rather than muddling through with Dano-Swedish, because English is just
easier.

